# Quick Sikes Report



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fished for about 3 hours on GB side and got one bull red (on cut mullet) and two stingrays. Fishing was really slow and it didnt help with the wind blowing mist all over us. I didnt wanna wear my hat and risk the wind blowing it off, which probably would have made all the difference. Slow fishing and poor conditions but a fun night nonetheless with the broskis :drink:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The only bad thing about a foggy/misty night fishing is that it makes your beer can slippery  Thanks for the report


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

man you are a fish catching machine what's the latest on alpha pier


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

closed until further notice unfortunately :/ I havent heard any word of when they plan to open it up again but I assume sometime in March because thats usually around the time they open it back up again.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Why does that pier get closed down in the first place?


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Couple of different reasons: New Ships get stationed or dock at the pier for a couple of weeks/months, maintenance, and they close it because after a while people start donating less to the commands that open the pier as fundraisers so they close it for a few months then re-open it so they can make more money in the fundraisers.


----------

